

7Geese Wins HootSuite as Client and HootSuite CEO Ryan Holmes as Investor - vantech
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/7geese-wins-hootsuite-as-client-and-ryan-holmes-as-investor-2012-09-27

======
aminpali
7Geese enables you to better achieve your goals, to get recognition, and to
gather feedback from your coworkers

